# Nice deer



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Look what I got coming in! This is my first deer I have ever scouted by myself. I feel pretty happy. I go saturday to try and get em!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok here is the pic!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

A few more pics. Now I also have a spike coming.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

go out and get him! good luck!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

im not trying to be an *** here but let that deer grow up and be something to be really proud of. The only way to get trophy deer on your land is to let deer like that live. Sometimes it not about what you come home with but the experience you had.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow! The guy puts his hard earned time in to scout and find that deer and you are going to tell him to let the deer grow up! Do you think the backstraps are going to taste different if he has bigger antlers?

Go get that deer and be very proud of it! Too many trophy hunters out there to tell you what you should be hunting! If it is a trophy to you that is all that matters! Shoot that buck and then learn from him on the trail cam and what you see him doing. Next year you will have a idea where the next one is and what he will be doing. Don't let someone on the internet tell you what will make you happy!

HAVE FUN AND HUNT!!!!!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am going to take the 8 and let the spike go because I am pretty sure that the spike is offspring. Also there is another hunter that I don't know that keeps showing up so if I don't take him I'm sure he will. Thanks for the encouragement guys. I'll try to let you know tomorrow if I see/get anything!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

waterfowler22 said:


> im not trying to be an a$$ here but let that deer grow up and be something to be really proud of. The only way to get trophy deer on your land is to let deer like that live. Sometimes it not about what you come home with but the experience you had.


Seriously dude, get real. This is obviously someone new to hunting. I'm not even going to go any further than that. Reevaluate your comment and what hunting is really all about. And I am a huge QDMA supporter....

Good luck buddy. Hope you can connect with one of em!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Good luck. Post some pics when he's on the ground.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I didn't see any bucks today but I saw a doe. He might have came in but it started hailing and raining so I left. I'm not gonna get sick and miss out on a nice deer =)


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

waterfowler22 said:


> im not trying to be an a$$ here...........


Maybe you should try harder...... :eyeroll:

Good luck Crawford, you'll have a great story to tell to go along with that rack when you get him :beer:


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

bnbrk94 said:


> Wow! The guy puts his hard earned time in to scout and find that deer and you are going to tell him to let the deer grow up! Do you think the backstraps are going to taste different if he has bigger antlers?
> 
> Go get that deer and be very proud of it! Too many trophy hunters out there to tell you what you should be hunting! If it is a trophy to you that is all that matters! Shoot that buck and then learn from him on the trail cam and what you see him doing. Next year you will have a idea where the next one is and what he will be doing. Don't let someone on the internet tell you what will make you happy!
> 
> HAVE FUN AND HUNT!!!!!


If the backstraps dont tast any different shoot a doe!! A real dear hunter will let that deer live. As hard as that may be. Its not about killing!! Its about getting in the woods! Look at it this way...if you let that deer live think about how great it will feel when you put him on the ground next year or the year after! You did a good job scouting him, keep it up! get his sheds then shoot him in a year or 2.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Waterfowler22, How old are you? I am being serious because I dont think you understand what "getting out in the woods" really means yet. When you get to an age where you enjoy being out there to hunt and not just to hunt for horns you might understand more. If this fellow scouted that deer and that is the one that he wants then dont tell him to not go hunt it. There are too many people out there anymore that think it is not deer hunting if you dont get a record book buck. It sounds like you fit into that category. I shot my buck this year and it was not the one that I was looking for but I was more than happy and yeah it probably would have been bigger next year. I am not complaining. Just go hunting, shoot what makes you happy and enjoy it.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i can tell waterfowler22 isnt a true deer hunter himself. he cant even spell deer right, you dont spell deer dear.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Waterfowler does have a bit of a point. The buck still has some grow in him. He is obviously a younger deer and could be a trophy in a couple years.......BUT........Crawford, you seem pretty interested in this buck and obviously want to take him. Take him dude! If this is your first buck or will be your biggest buck you better jump on the opportunity because he will just get shot by your neighbor. Personally, I wouldn't take him now, but 10 years ago I damn sure would have because he is bigger than anything I would have had at the time! Thanks for sharing the pics Crawford and Good Luck! Let's see the pics when you get him! :beer:

Waterfowler, this buck could be just what this fella needs to get addicted into the sport of hunting.....don't take that away from him. I understand what you are trying to say, just choose your wording a little better.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

t.crawford714 said:


> Look what I got coming in! This is my first deer I have ever scouted by myself. I feel pretty happy. I go saturday to try and get em!


Crawford, you have described what in my opinion is what hunting is supposed to be. You have identified your target and are trying to take your target animal. Go for it! I once hunted a deer that had 10+ inch spikes. Passed on everything else and still went empty handed. That's hunting. I hope you get him. If not, there is always next year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I say go get him. He is a nice buck and like some one else said the neghbour will take him ifn you don't.
I know that is the way here at my home, The neghbours shoot for meat first and maybe some day horns. On my familys farm it is The same deer hunting is for the ones with a horn big or small.
Only at our remote UPPER Michigan deer camp would I even give thoughts to letting that one walk. But then you worry about the winter, how run down will he be when the snow gets deep. You also worry about the pochers who shoot bucks like this and sell to the down staters who only come north to gamble and buy a buck.

 Al


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I am sorry if i stepped on anyones toes. I just know the feeling of letting deer like that one walk and then hearing about a neighboring hunter shooting it. If that is a deer you would be proud to take i have no right telling you that you cant. I will choose what i say more carefully next time.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i would pass him up and let him grow for a couple more years... ONLY if you have a 10ft high fence around your property lol. But no, that is a great example of good hunting... your doing all the tracking, finding out where he's at, got him on cam, your doing a great job and good luck with him. Lets see some pics with you and the deer in it. :beer:


----------

